
Zero-day flaw lets hackers tamper with your car through BMW portal - driverdan
http://www.zdnet.com/article/hackers-can-tamper-with-car-registration-through-bmw-connected-car-portal/
======
hbcondo714
The article doesn't mention any solutions bwm owners can take to prevent their
cars from being exploited. I wonder if the HN community could make
suggestions.

